# Betta in 2 gallon tank in 10 gallon with other fish?



## dosydos22 (Sep 16, 2011)

I have my VT named Sonic in a 2 gallon tank (yeah it may be small I made a mistake getting it) and someone on my dorm floor has a 10 gallon tank he wants to get rid of.

Can I put my 2 gallon in the center of the 10 gallon tank and have my betta in the 2 gallon with other fish in the rest of the space? 

I don't know much about other fish because I've only researched bettas but if the set up works, what is a good species to put in the tank that requires around the same care as my betta?


----------



## dosydos22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Also, could I put a group of female bettas or with that stress out Sonic?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

i suppose you /could/ if the tops of both tanks are the same height.

But i wouldn't recommend it. the 2gallon is fine for him, not to small. ^^

but if you get the ten gallon maybe fill it with betta compatible tank mates and plants and just move him in there. or give him the ten gallon to himself.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

...Putting the 2g within the 10g seems kind of mean. I noticed that when I put my betta in a temp container next to another betta tank, he tries to get into the tank next to him, swimming hard against the walls of the container. Your betta would constantly be doing that, and I wouldnt taunt my bettas that way.

I agree with what others said, have betta-compatible tank mates in the 10g like cories and simply keep the betta with them. Then you have a spare 2g


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree! Im sure he would love the ten to himself! especially if you fill it full of plants and caves so he can always explore


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

or u can add some live plants wich are bought cheep at sweetaquatics.com which has aflat rate 10 dollar shipping fee and the plants are cheap... and divide the tank in 2 and get another betta... u can have 2 beautiful fish and some shrimp or a cool snail (come in many shapes and sizes and colors) as lng as you put a pant to mark boarders they can be fine with each other


----------



## dosydos22 (Sep 16, 2011)

Hmm the 2 bettas divided sounds like a good idea! I'm going to try it out thanks


----------



## tf1265 (Jul 26, 2011)

Agreed- I'd divide the 10 gallon. But a 2 gallon is fine for a betta. It's on the small end, but certainly sufficient space. 

I would either turn your new 10 gallon into a community tank (no bettas), or divide it and get 2 more bettas! Just make sure you have a lot of plants, either real or fake, and especially right up at the divider line to break the line of sight. Keep the water level a little low OR the divider a little high, or else they'll leap over! Especially when they're getting used to the fish on the other side of the wall.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

yeah and make sure you have a filter to help clean the water and circulate it a litte better.. yeah bettas are jumpers you can also have a T on the top wiich is just some plastic canvas on top of the divider to make like a second hood so they dont jump as easily


----------

